# Ramset Viper, & extension pole...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaped said:


> Please advise..., for a Ramwhat Viper gun, what is the SIZE of the female pole connection opening (on the base of the gun) into which the male connection of an extension pole is attached (screws into) ? ( is it a starndard size like, say, 1/2 inch, 3/8 inch, or such? What size ? ).


..........I believe it fits in a 1/2" chuck.


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

for Viper redhead, it turns out to be.... 3/4 -- 16 size male connector (bolt) to screw in where the extension pole attaches to gun.


----------

